# Throwdowns??????



## bmudd14474 (Dec 8, 2022)

All-

We have been doing these as a fun way to get people engaged. The last 2 we have only had 3 people enter. Is the theme to difficult for some?

What suggestions do you have for doing these moving forward? I want to encourage more people to enter.

Please don't take this as I don't appreciate the ones who have entered but if we have sponsors giving away gifts I want to make sure we have as much participation as possible. 

Please comment with any suggestions and we will review them to see if we can make it so more people want to enter.

Thanks


----------



## negolien (Dec 8, 2022)

LOL damn only 3 entries lol. I don't know for me I usually work and it's winter now so. i think you are doing great. The entries have not been super hard I mean anything with gravy would have qualified so. My gravy came out too thick or i woulda just added a plated ghetto thanksgiving shot lol.

Hell I put up a post of my turkey roast i shoulda just splashed some  butter and flour over it and called it an entry lol


----------



## cutplug (Dec 8, 2022)

I really had planned to enter and the deadline came wand went so quickly with
 Thanksgiving so close. No excuse though I do apologize.
 Those are some pretty good odds of winning a very nice and generous gift.
Sorry I let you and the sponsors down.
 ( I did get half of my planned dish done and even bought chocolate molds to use)
 Bill,


----------



## BigW. (Dec 8, 2022)

I certainly enjoy those threads.  I also think many people view them and are appreciative of the sponsors.  I hope they continue.  There is very high level of talent here that throwdowns showcase.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2022)

Wrong season here. Between the holidays, and weather it's tough to get an entry ready. I also feel since this is a smoking meat forum that smoking should be part of the equation. Just my two cents.

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 8, 2022)

Brian...I'm kinda at a loss here. I absolutely lover the Throwdowns and look forward to them. Not really an excuse here but a lot of what I've seen here has been pretty amazing. I just don't feel that my cooking or plating skills are good enough to be competitive. I don't mind losing so much but I hate embarrassing myself   



gmc2003 said:


> I also feel since this is a smoking meat forum that smoking should be part of the equation. Just my two cents.


On one hand I tend to agree, especially with the concept of "part" of the equation. I do however like the diversity of the themes. When you get into smoking meat, there's only a limited number of approaches...unless as you stated, it's just "part" of the equation.

Robert


----------



## cutplug (Dec 8, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Brian...I'm kinda at a loss here. I absolutely lover the Throwdowns and look forward to them. Not really an excuse here but a lot of what I've seen here has been pretty amazing. I just don't feel that my cooking or plating skills are good enough to be competitive. I don't mind losing so much but I hate embarrassing myself
> 
> 
> On one hand I tend to agree, especially with the concept of "part" of the equation. I do however like the diversity of the themes. When you get into smoking meat, there's only a limited number of approaches...unless as you stated, it's just "part" of the equation.
> ...


Your plates are more than worthy for these throwdowns.
 Don't under estimate your skills Robert. 
 You got game!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 8, 2022)

Just enjoy this site to see what everyone else is cooking.


----------



## DougE (Dec 8, 2022)

I did a few back when I first joined, but it really isn't my thing. I enjoy seeing them, but I have little interest in the competitive end of things. I'd rather spend my time cooking stuff we actually want to eat, rather than cooking for show.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 8, 2022)

I very much enjoy seeing the entries and the creativity, but past throwdowns have very much shown me that I'm not in the same league as those who enter...


----------



## DougE (Dec 8, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I very much enjoy seeing the entries and the creativity, but past throwdowns have very much shown me that I'm not in the same league as those who enter...


Charles, I'm pretty sure you could come up with entries worthy of consideration.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 8, 2022)

Bet if the next throwdown was give me your best smashburger, you’d have half the site in it.


----------



## cptnding (Dec 8, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I very much enjoy seeing the entries and the creativity, but past throwdowns have very much shown me that I'm not in the same league as those who enter...


Same here lol!
But I sure do enjoy posts and photos.


----------



## forktender (Dec 9, 2022)

"Gravy" On a meat smoking site, and you're surprised at the lack of entries?

Stick with an ethnic or protein theme and I bet you'll have more interested people.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 9, 2022)

Food was meant to be a source of nourishment.  
Later, taste was included as a necessity as well.  
Now unfortunately,  in many restaurants,  pleasing the eye takes precedence over all.

If some high-end restaurant serves a minuscule portion of food, charges you a fortune for it, but makes it look like a piece of art, some people think they have been specially treated.  The taste, while still important, is secondary.

In my opinion, the predominant factor in judging food should be taste--not presentation.  Unfortunately, the only way food can be judged over the internet is by sight.  

Perhaps many people feel that those who have an artistic eye are the ones who benefit the most in the throwdowns.

John


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 9, 2022)

I've entered 3 or 4 times over the years and didn't do well at all.
I'm not as "imaginative" as many here and it seems the most outrageous entries usually win.
I do enjoy them and always vote but I doubt I'll be entering any more.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2022)

I entered a few when I first joined up, but I’m not in the same league as some of these guys. And as Robert said, I don’t mind losing, but I don’t want to embarrass myself either. I can cook, but the creativity, and skill to make a great presentation are not in my wheelhouse.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I'm not as "imaginative" as many here and it seem the most outrageous entries usually win.


and sometimes you can't even see or tell that the chosen ingredient is in the picture because there's so much going on . I always turn away from those , but they get a lot of attention for the popular vote . 

Remember , when the actual judges vote they're looking at the use of the ingredient and not the Rembrandt factor .


----------



## cutplug (Dec 9, 2022)

Pretty straight forward as set in the rules.

*ORIGINALITY =* thinking outside of the box
*APPEARANCE =* overall presentation and appeal of the dish
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY =* technical difficulty involved in creation of dish


----------



## boykjo (Dec 9, 2022)

What I encountered from my first throwdowns and why I don't do them anymore. My first throwdowns I entered IMO were unfair. The people who had photography skills could take the best picture and have a better chance of winning and usually those people are the ones that won. I seen a lot of food that should have won but the picture was not a good photo presentation. Voting is supposed to be which one would you be more likely to eat but the picture gets in the way. To make it fair the picture should be taken out of it and only a description of the dish should be voted on. When the winner is decided then the pictures will be applied to the description.  

I'm not saying this is a fix but its something to build on with ideas from others. 

My 2 cents


----------



## clifish (Dec 9, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I entered a few when I first joined up, but I’m not in the same league as some of these guys. And as Robert said, I don’t mind losing, but I don’t want to embarrass myself either. I can cook, but the creativity, and skill to make a great presentation are not in my wheelhouse.
> Al


I am the same Al,  Hell 70% of what I cook is a derivative of what I see here.  I consider myself creatively challenged,  but if the right contest presented itself I might throw my hat in the ring. 

I say continue the contests,  if for nothing else but some ideas for the rest of us to use.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 9, 2022)

I know it is hard as most people are working and close to the Holidays so I understand. 

I like the throwdowns and have entered before . 
They used to be every month way before I was here . I don't know what the turnout was than though.

As some are saying that gravy should not be in a throwdown for a smoking site. 
Gravy is just a part of your cook, as long as you have a smoked product in your entry

What about a smoked meat loaf with gravy on it , or when it was for cheese that just had to be part of the entry not full on smoked cheese.
I have posted smoked mashed potato balls with gravy in the middle when you cut open.

This is just for fun guys , and 

 bmudd14474
  Brian is working hard at doing this for our entertainment and on his own time.

This is a smoking site and I try to post at least 90% of m stuff is always smoked in one way or another. Still have not figured out how to smoke my jams or my pickles, lol
But even my desserts I post are smoked. Just saying

I will stop now, as I just thought this was for fun

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 9, 2022)

cutplug said:


> Pretty straight forward as set in the rules.
> 
> *ORIGINALITY =* thinking outside of the box
> *APPEARANCE =* overall presentation and appeal of the dish
> *DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY =* technical difficulty involved in creation of dish



What he said


----------



## negolien (Dec 9, 2022)

It's not JUST a smoking site anymore lol. I think people need to grasp that a little better. If people don't wanna do it just have it every 4 months or every 6 months. If they still don't wanna participate stop having it. 

It's pretty simple no need to over pander to people. I see 0 issues with how it's run or judged. Yes sometimes better photos win sometimes better ideas win. It's a public vote so opinion it 60% of the vote lol. I suck too but not like I couldn't at least submit an entry a few times since I take shots of some foods anyway. That's on me not on the site or who's putting together the event. Just my opinion...

As for making the entry written description only then showing pic after win lol. O.o  .... I guess the English majors will win a majority of those contests, eh? lol.


----------



## cutplug (Dec 9, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> I know it is hard as most people are working and close to the Holidays so I understand.
> 
> I like the throwdowns and have entered before .
> They used to be every month way before I was here . I don't know what the turnout was than though.
> ...


Smoked bacon jam?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 9, 2022)

cutplug said:


> Smoked bacon jam?




yes you are right , have not tried that yet, but on my list.   

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 9, 2022)

negolien said:


> I guess the English majors will win a majority of those contests, eh? lol.




Always , someone with the upper hand, lol

David


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 9, 2022)

I love the throw downs. I haven’t done the last few as life has been pitching knuckle balls for a few months. I see a lot of folks seem to not participate because they feel their presentations aren’t as good as others. One quick suggestion would have to be two winners per Throwdown and for one of the do not make plating a component of the scoring. I think thst might encourage a lot more participation.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 9, 2022)

cutplug said:


> Smoked bacon jam?





DRKsmoking said:


> yes you are right , have not tried that yet, but on my list.
> 
> David



Oh yes smoked bacon jam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's a bucket list!

Over a smash burger, on scrambled eggs & toast, or over a pork smash burger like this.....






That said, I have participated in them and will continue to do so, sometimes life happens, but it helps me think outside the box!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 9, 2022)

I like the throwdowns,  not sure I've entered one (CRS) but I love to see the creativity people come up with. Bad thing was too nice of weather here for too long...too many projects to get done before it really gets cold.
But I do thank Brian for putting these on...I appreciate it! And someone is gonna get some nice prizes as well!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I'm not as "imaginative" as many here and it seem the most outrageous entries usually win.


I generally place my vote on the dish I'd like to eat most based on the ingredients and preparation. The visual aspect is secondary to me.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 9, 2022)

I’ll say when I first joined  that throwdowns and overall posts by some of the long time members are why my plating and pics have improved. I was in awe of the entries and posts. Mine were just not there. For me that was a challenge I took on. I’m happy I did as realistically people eat with their eyes first. It’s really amped up the experience of food I serve family and friends. Im appreciative of this site driving that for me.


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’m happy I did as realistically people eat with their eyes first.


Maybe I'm the exception to the rule, but I don't. You can make a dish as pretty as you please, but I'd rather have a lumped up mess of something I actually want to eat as opposed to a pretty presentation of something I don't. These pretty plates on the cooking channels don't impress me in the least. The high end restaurant industry has pushed this notion, but nobody I know of plates this way at home. We all just plop what we want on our plates and enjoy it immensely, plated however it lands on the plate.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 9, 2022)

bmudd14474
 another idea - Add a third prize that is awarded based on a blind drawing. Neither the public vote or judges vote winner can win it. I’d add I’m sure there are some folks who would donate things for prizes


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 9, 2022)

I haven’t entered one but mostly thats a time thing. I do like them. I think the last couple themes have been a bit tricky, maybe dial it back a bit to the nuts and bolts of the site and participation will increase. And who cares if it was already done a couple years ago.

Let me say that for the theme if there’s not  a “mostly smoked” or grilled or cooked over an open flame something you’re not getting my vote. If you didn’t make it yourself - the sausage theme comes to mind - you’re not getting my vote. 

Just my 2cents


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 9, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’ll say when I first joined  that throwdowns and overall posts by some of the long time members are why my plating and pics have improved. I was in awe of the entries and posts. Mine were just not there. For me that was a challenge I took on. I’m happy I did as realistically people eat with their eyes first. It’s really amped up the experience of food I serve family and friends. Im appreciative of this site driving that for me.





DougE said:


> Maybe I'm the exception to the rule, but I don't. You can make a dish as pretty as you please, but I'd rather have a lumped up mess of something I actually want to eat as opposed to a pretty presentation of something I don't. These pretty plates on the cooking channels don't impress me in the least.


Ok I can’t resist but both these perspectives can be true…….  I mean this is just box Mac with cracked black pepper on a plate… tasty and eye candy!!! ….. this has to bring back childhood memories……


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> If you didn’t make it yourself - the sausage theme comes to mind


Many of us make our own sausage ..........


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Ok I can’t resist but both these perspectives can be true…….  I mean this is just box Mac with cracked black pepper on a plate… tasty and eye candy!!! ….. this has to bring back childhood memories……
> View attachment 650692


Works for me, but it still plated in a simple way, like most of us would do on a normal basis. The little stripes of some sauce or other on the plate, with a smallish piece of meat placed on it, and some greenery scattered out ...... that's where I'm coming from. Maybe it adds to the visual effects for some diners, but I see it for what it is ........ someone trying to sell me a less than filling meal and the plating is somehow supposed to fill me up.


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> Many of us make our own sausage ..........


Which is why I voted for the the entry that did make their own


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> If you didn’t make it yourself - the sausage theme comes to mind - you’re not getting my vote.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 9, 2022)

negolien said:


> As for making the entry written description only then showing pic after win lol. O.o .... I guess the English majors will win a majority of those contests, eh? lol.


Fair point. How about a combo of picture and write-up/description of the plate. The pic will show off the goods and the write up will describe the actual components.

Chris


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2022)

Plating should represent what we usually do at home, not based on what high end restaurants do. Most of us take most of our meals at home, and we should present them as such.


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 9, 2022)

bmudd14474
  and others who make these Throw Downs happen.. Thank you! 

I know it takes a lot of time and effort to make these happen and trying to please everyone is an impossible task. 

Keep up the great work and don't let the naysayers ruin it!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> bmudd14474
> and others who make these Throw Downs happen.. Thank you!
> 
> I know it takes a lot of time and effort to make these happen and trying to please everyone is an impossible task.
> ...


Well said Charlie.


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 9, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Well said Charlie.


Thank you!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2022)

I haven't participated in a throwdown yet. I'm sure I will if the theme hits me right. I do enjoy seeing everyone's entries though and vote in all of them. I think "gravy" didn't lend much to the creativity that's often showcased here. I do love me some gravy though and all 3 entries looked delicious


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 9, 2022)

Also if anyone wants to step up and help coordinate them please send me a PM and we can see if its a good fit.

Brian


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 9, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> Also if anyone wants to step up and help coordinate them please send me a PM and we can see if its a good fit.
> 
> Brian


That's a pretty good idea Brian. Maybe a committee of two or three members to put it together, and oversee it. Then all you would be responsible for is making sure it adheres to the SMF guidelines. 

Chris


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 9, 2022)

Having participated in similar things on other forums I'd just like to say that a photo is really the only thing you can submit online to reach around the world. Sure a nice description helps to explain the photo but as the saying goes, A photo is worth 1000 words. 

I feel that the Topic and associated "label" should be followed, but if the topic is say .. Sausage.. does it have to be homemade? Some of you would say yes, but then that limits the entries to only the people who make their own Sausage.  Can everyone make Gravy? Nope! Not yet anyways! 

What if the topic was Ribeye? Would you have to buy a cow, raise it and butcher it yourself to get that very specific cut of meat?  What if the Topic was Corn? Do you have to plant the seed, grow the whole stalk and harvest it in order for it to count? Sounds absurd doesn't it? 

This site, as well as the Throw Downs have grown far beyond smoked things. Just take a look at the main page and you'll see. 

For me, the Throw Downs are a challenge to my skills. Can I learn something new and present it in an eye catching way? That's the fun part for me personally.  

If I recall correctly, in a past Sausage Throw Down, I made an elaborate version of a Low Country Boil that included a smoked sausage, but it also had corn I did not plant, shrimp I did not catch, potatoes that I did not dig up and even a freaking lobster that I didn't dive into the ocean to catch (this time).  I did make my own butter from cream, but i didnt milk the cow to get that cream. I met all the criteria of the current rules though. 

Just trying to offer another point of view.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 9, 2022)

I do enjoy the throwdowns but have never participated....other than voting. 
My skills are nowhere near the level of the entrants and I very rarely use homemade rubs or other ingredients. 
I always enjoy ready the descriptions and appreciate the time and effort others place on this!
I did plan to enter but work, family and the holidays interfered.  Maybe next time!

Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 9, 2022)

bmudd14474
 I sent you a PM. I'd be happy to help with coordinating the throwdowns and possibly bringing some new life and fun to them


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 9, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> View attachment 650693


Thats a fine lookin plate there, Chop


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> Thats a fine lookin plate there, Chop


Thx . All home made sausage . If thats the one you voted for I appreciate it . Got a really nice prize for my efforts .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 9, 2022)

Did someone say GRAVY?    
Reading through this thread I realized I had a cook quite some time ago would have been perfect,  just didn't have the word gravy in it and was uglier than sin but damn it was tasty! Left over smoked chuck roast, first time making smoked smashed taters, on homemade buns ( might have been a mix , again not sure) but it was 3 layers high, messy, and so good!








Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Did someone say GRAVY?




I like this more every time I see it Ryan
needs just a touch more gravy






David


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 9, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Thx . All home made sausage . If thats the one you voted for I appreciate it . Got a really nice prize for my efforts .


I think so, cant seem to find the thread now. If you stated homemade then coupled with the beer I’m pretty sure it was ;)

More generally, my point, to everyone, was I try to look beyond the pic itself (though your pic there is quite nice) into the work that went into it and how well it fits the theme, and if course how appetizing I find it. For the sausage theme that meant the homemade sausage got my vote over a purchased sausage - other things being relatively equal - everything has limits. Just a homemade sausage on a paper plate aint gonna do it. Since we’re judging food it is all personal preference and opinion, these are some of mine and how I approach voting.  OK, ‘nuff rambling from me


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 9, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> I like this more every time I see it Ryan
> needs just a touch more gravy
> View attachment 650696
> 
> ...


That's farmer plating right there! I do love some gravy, for sure. Maybe sometime this winter I'll try a couple ideas I had for this throwdown...would have been fun.
But as mentioned earlier...bacon jam...it's on my to do list but had forgotten about it!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Dec 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Did someone say GRAVY?
> Reading through this thread I realized I had a cook quite some time ago would have been perfect,  just didn't have the word gravy in it and was uglier than sin but damn it was tasty! Left over smoked chuck roast, first time making smoked smashed taters, on homemade buns ( might have been a mix , again not sure) but it was 3 layers high, messy, and so good!
> 
> View attachment 650695
> ...


Now that's a "gravy" dish I'd be all over, ugly or not .....


----------

